# FR: what I like is watching TV



## sparklydiamond16

Bonjour tout le monde. 
Dans une phrase comme la suivante, dois-je mettre "de" après c'est ou non? De plus, devrait-cela être "regarder *à* la télé." I just have a funny feeling that it should.
I'm not sure if that makes sense but what I am trying to say is are you supposed to put 'de' after 'c'est' or not. It just looks weird if I leave it as "c'est regarder la télé."
"Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est _*de*_ regarder la télé."
"Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est _*de*_ regarder _*à*_ la télé."


----------



## JClaudeK

On dit "aimer faire qc."

donc aussi (sans 'de')
"Ce que j'aime (le plus), c'est regarder la télé."


----------



## sparklydiamond16

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide. C'était très vite!


----------



## Katleya

Oui, tu peux aussi dire : 
"Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est _*de*_ regarder la télé." 
"Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est _*de*_ regarder le foot / des documentaires / des films / des séries _*à*_ la télé."


----------



## sparklydiamond16

Eh, je suis un peu perdu. JClaudeK, vous avez dit "c'est regarder" mais Katleya a dit "c'est *de* regarder."
Qui est correct?


----------



## JClaudeK

Je maintiens qu'avec "aimer", c'est
"Ce que j'aime (le plus), c'est regarder la télé." (De même qu'on ne dira jamais "Ce que je *veux*  (le plus), c'est de .... ")

J'ai cherché une règle, mais en vain. 

D'un autre côté, si on regarde sur Google, on trouve aussi très souvent "Ce que j'aime le plus, c'est _*de *....." - _mais ceci n'est pas une garantie !


----------



## sparklydiamond16

Alors, pour clarifier les choses, je pense que vous dites que ça dépend sur le verbe, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Katleya

Pour moi ce que je t'ai suggéré est valable : 
"*Lorsque ce sujet est un infinitif, il est introduit par de, par que de (littéraire), parfois (à l’imitation des classiques) par que.*
De : C’est beau d’être la puce d’un lion (Hugo, H. qui rit, II, i, 10). — C’est le propre du génie de découvrir la splendeur des choses (France, Étui de nacre, p. 164)."
(Source : Ce + verbe être + (que ?) + de + infinitif)


----------



## sparklydiamond16

OMG c'est tellement confus!! Quand même, merci beaucoup pour aller à la peine de trouver cela pour moi. Je vous en suis reconnaissant.


----------



## Katleya

You're welcome !


----------



## JClaudeK

Le cas présent n'a rien à voir avec la règle énoncée en #8. L'infinitif n'est pas sujet ici !

Il s'agit d'une simple mise en relief:
J'aime regarder la télé. >
"*Ce que* j'aime (le plus) *c'est* regarder la télé."


----------



## Katleya

JClaudeK, je ne trouve rien sur le net me montrant que la structure que je propose est incorrecte. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer des liens pour que je puisse approfondir le sujet ? Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Katleya said:


> je ne trouve rien sur le net me montrant que la structure que je propose est incorrecte. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer des liens pour que je puisse approfondir le sujet ?


Cf. ce que j'ai dit en #6. (Normalement, on cherche plutôt une règle pour prouver qu'une structure est *correcte, *me semble-t-il .....)
Et puis en #11 .... Cela ne vous convainc-t-il pas ?



sparklydiamond16 said:


> Alors, pour clarifier les choses, je pense que vous dites que ça dépend sur le verbe, n'est-ce pas?


Effectivement, ça dépend du verbe.

On dit "Il me plaît *de* regarder la télé.
Selon moi, il faudra donc dire:
"Ce qui me plaît (le plus) c'est *de* regarder la télé."


----------



## Katleya

Oh, je me rends compte que j'ai toujours fait cette faute en toute bonne foi ! Oui, sans doute influencée par d'autres structures similaires (mais différentes quand même !).
En tout cas, un grand merci JClaudeK pour toutes ces précisions !


----------



## JClaudeK

De rien.


----------

